# Photoshop took his clothes off!



## MommyOf4Boys (Dec 27, 2005)

LOL!

Before:






After: (not my greatest work, but I had fun!)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

aw, you totally got me!!!
Nice PS work!


----------



## jesusloving (Dec 27, 2005)

cool~~we can do that too...


----------

